# IPB opinions



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Good looking skiff. See if you can do a factory visit and see the construction while one is being built. Most importantly go for a test ride. Preferably with a IPB owner who has it configured the way you wish to set one up.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks - will do!

please keep the info coming as it is much appreciated -


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice and basic and sometimes that is best depending on what you are looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone hear of the boats having stringer problems?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i have an ipb you won't be let down. good looking boat, simple, somewhat dry and run super skinny.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Capt. Scrambo, What motor/size boat are you running? Been interested in running numbers of this boat but havent given IPB a call yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Capt. Scambo - how do you like the way it polls?  where are you located and what set up - lay out do you have?


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Joe i PM a message in regard to this topic .


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

My IPB


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i am a blank slate kind of guy, my boat has a white hull, and light blue deck. no center box, front and rear open decks(no bulkhead), casting and poling platform. the boat is powered by a 30hp two stroke yamaha tiller, and will do a little more than 30 with myself. the motor weighs next to nothing. if you talk to an ipb owner they will tell you how little bow rise they have when  getting on plane, this is without a doubt true, thanks to the wide beam which makes it super stable. i also can fish three on my boat and be pretty comfortable. i really am satisfied, and I'm hard to please.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

oh yea all i do is poll. i don't have a trolling motor. I can tell you right now my setup i can poll in three to four inches. if anyone calls my bluff ill take you fishing..........i go to FSU and fish all around the area, Saint marks, Saint george island, all the forgotten coast. These gulf winter tides are low, i needed a boat to run shallow and to poll even shallower, that could take a little chop running out into the gulf to fish these spots, IPB is it.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

I SOLD my IPB after 3 months. WAY WAY TO WET for my taste. Nice little skiff but don't forget your rain jacket when you live your house ;D


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree that this a nice looking boat, however I am curious as to how water which gets trapped between the cap and the hull escapes?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I agree that this a nice looking boat, however I am curious as to how water which gets trapped between the cap and the hull escapes?


how would water get trapped between the cap and hull?


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap. There is a void between the two. Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam , foam injection ports and plain old condensation. There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Anyone hear of the boats having stringer problems?


Do some research and you will find your answer. 

Not sure how the quality is since Brad and ECC split.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

> The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?


  
Majority of boats have a hull and a cap configuration. You can apply this to many boats............the trick is don't drill a bunch of holes in the boat. simple=better.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?


easy, take a shotgun along and blow holes thru it. 

call insurance. Done


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

> > The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?
> 
> 
> easy, take a shotgun along and blow holes thru it.
> ...


HAHAHHAHHA.... call it a hunting accident.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?
> >
> >
> > easy, take a shotgun along and blow holes thru it.
> ...


yep, had a loose gator in the boat. It was me or the boat. I win

collect the check


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

> The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?


I owned an IPB. Had to drill weep holes near the bilge area. I decided to do so after water came pouring out of the holes I drilled for the PowerPole mount. I was advised to drill the weep holes as a solution to this problem that was described to me as common with some skiffs. Hmmm. I'm thinking/hoping this isn't happening on my Waterman.

For whatever it's worth, the weep holes seemed to work. And I'm NOT bashing IPB, just stating the facts for you guys. We all want to be informed, right?


----------



## snark (Feb 19, 2009)

I have an IPB with a 40 Yamaha tiller. It poles decently but I'm usually by myself. Would be better with someone on the bow. The 40 pushes it to 33 mph. It is wet if there's a quartering breeze. One of these days I'll add some spray rails. I do have trim tabs (noisy Lenco's) and I can trim some of the wet out but that only works for so long. As for draft, I'd say less than 6" with someone on the bow and me on the pole. I also have the gas tank up in the bow. I confirmed this with Brad from IPB on a test in the lake near their old shop. I ran out of water when the bow was on the beach. Don't know about any water in the hull issues. Mine stays in the garage. It's a simple boat. Don't expect a Maverick or Hell's Bay and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?
> 
> 
> I owned an IPB. Had to drill weep holes near the bilge area. I decided to do so after water came pouring out of the holes I drilled for the PowerPole mount. I was advised to drill the weep holes as a solution to this problem that was described to me as common with some skiffs. Hmmm. I'm thinking/hoping this isn't happening on my Waterman.
> ...



Another forum member on here had similar issues with water trapped in the flooring.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?
> >
> >
> > I owned an IPB. Had to drill weep holes near the bilge area. I decided to do so after water came pouring out of the holes I drilled for the PowerPole mount. I was advised to drill the weep holes as a solution to this problem that was described to me as common with some skiffs. Hmmm. I'm thinking/hoping this isn't happening on my Waterman.
> ...


i think that cat was is an accident and the boat was hit in the rear while on the trailer. 


For what its worth, I had NO water in my hull when i installed my transducer yesterday.  I have trim tabs and thats the only place water could enter


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > > The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?
> > >
> > >
> > > I owned an IPB. Had to drill weep holes near the bilge area. I decided to do so after water came pouring out of the holes I drilled for the PowerPole mount. I was advised to drill the weep holes as a solution to this problem that was described to me as common with some skiffs. Hmmm. I'm thinking/hoping this isn't happening on my Waterman.
> ...



That's irrelevant, though. Because IPB checked the boat after the accident, and said it was 100% and fixed whatever damage it had. They can either blame it on the accident or not, anyway the fault is still thiers. Either an issue with the construction, or an issue with their repairs and judgement. They could had said the boat was screwed and insurance would have paid them to build a new boat. They truly thought the boat was fine, when it really wasn't. 

If they claimed that the boat didn't suffer anything from the accident, then where did the damage come from? The only other explanation would be poor construction..... I'm just saying.....


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > > > The boat is constructed of two parts. The hull and the cap.  There is a void between the two.  Water will find its way to the void through any and all mounting screw holes, any unsealed area of the hull to cap seam ,  foam injection ports and plain old condensation.  There is no question water will find its way to the inner hull, the question is ,,,, since the sump area on these boats is on the outside of the cap,,, what happens to the per mentioned water between the hull and the cap?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > I owned an IPB. Had to drill weep holes near the bilge area. I decided to do so after water came pouring out of the holes I drilled for the PowerPole mount. I was advised to drill the weep holes as a solution to this problem that was described to me as common with some skiffs. Hmmm. I'm thinking/hoping this isn't happening on my Waterman.
> ...


you should have motioned that the boat was in an accident in you earlier post, instead you just made a blanket statement about a IPB have leaking issues. 

you obviously know the whole story on the issue from your last post. I'm just saying.....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well if there's clearly a few others with the same issue, and IPB said it didn't suffer any damage from the accident, that means its from poor construction, therefore making the accident irrelevant, that's why I didn't mention it. Until you mentioned it. 

Oh speaking if which, they then tried blaming it on the mud rig, yet they had a whole section of their website advertising it as a perfect duck boat.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> Well if there's clearly a few others with the same issue, and IPB said it didn't suffer any damage from the accident, that means its from poor construction, therefore making the accident irrelevant, that's why I didn't mention it. Until you mentioned it.
> 
> Oh speaking if which, they then tried blaming it on the mud rig, yet they had a whole section of their website advertising it as a perfect duck boat.


no matter what IPB said, the accident IS relevant.  They may have been trying to skate on repairs, i dont know.  

You lean a certain way and thats cool, IPB is poor construction to you.  

next time be more forth coming on info that people ask for, not your own agenda.

its a $3700 hull, not a bad price. 

has your deck started yellowing yet? 
peace


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Well if there's clearly a few others with the same issue, and IPB said it didn't suffer any damage from the accident, that means its from poor construction, therefore making the accident irrelevant, that's why I didn't mention it. Until you mentioned it.
> >
> > Oh speaking if which, they then tried blaming it on the mud rig, yet they had a whole section of their website advertising it as a perfect duck boat.
> 
> ...


No, my skiff is made completely of molded parts. The yellowing had happened on a few skiffs out of the many that were rolled with gel coat. 

Anyway, yellow gel coat > waterlogged hull

What would you prefer?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> > > Well if there's clearly a few others with the same issue, and IPB said it didn't suffer any damage from the accident, that means its from poor construction, therefore making the accident irrelevant, that's why I didn't mention it. Until you mentioned it.
> > >
> > > Oh speaking if which, they then tried blaming it on the mud rig, yet they had a whole section of their website advertising it as a perfect duck boat.
> >
> ...


well since my hull is dry, I prefer the money I spent over the money you spent. i am poor, but rich in fish.

you win punchy, good luck with selling your boat.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

PIB in all honesty what you hear on this forum about a certain boat doesn't give you enough credibility to act like you actually own the boat your putting down. It's all here say. So until you had experice and have that specific problem with that boat keep your comments to yourself. I don't care how many boats you pole. I'm not bashing you just defending a product that I like, which I HAVE experience owning. 

Sam.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> PIB in all honesty what you hear on this forum about a certain boat doesn't give you enough credibility to act like you actually own the boat your putting down. It's all here say. So until you had experice and have that specific problem with that boat keep your comments to yourself.  I don't care how many boats you pole.  I'm not bashing you just defending a product that I like, which I HAVE experience owning.
> 
> Sam.


This


----------

